# Who's your favorite college team?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Where do all your loyalties lie? I've said I've liked some teams, but my favorite team is UConn


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

As you can tell by my username and posts...


UNIVERSITY OF KENTUCKY!!! :grinning:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Kansas Jayhawks


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I think you can tell by my name.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

UC Bearcats! we will be back on track next year!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> UC Bearcats! we will be back on track next year!


James White should help


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> James White should help



yaa..baby. as long as huggins doesn't bench him everytime he misses a defensive assignment...i hate that Stuff.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I am a BIG Fightin Illini fan  ILL-INI I try to go to at least one game of there's each year, only a 5 hr. drive.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

<<<<<<<<<< CHeck the name. My favorite school by far is the University of Georgia, even though probation is a certainty. I am still a UGA fan, moreso football than basketball. Of course.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

UK fan , its one of the only things I am not a Philly fan in so when I was young I had to pick a good team, :yes: unfortunately the perfect season ended not so perfect.

and 2nd is Wake because I would like to go there, but Im not sure I have the brains yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hoosiers all the way.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

The University of Louisville Cardinals... I'm gonna have a biggo' UofL banner painted on my grave.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> The University of Louisville Cardinals... I'm gonna have a biggo' UofL banner painted on my grave.


lol, you should get a big ole tattoo on your forehead for your funeral while you're at it and I should turn Indian for my Illini.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> UC Bearcats! we will be back on track next year!


I'd have to go with my alma mater, like Tom I'm a UC fan...

Go CATS


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wisconsin Badgers. Although, in the tournament, I will be cheering for Marquette, which is located in Milwaukee.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Minnesota Golden Gophers baby!


----------



## DIRKFAN28 (Feb 27, 2003)

Spartans, of course! But i have respect for other michigan teams. And if your in the Big Ten maybe i'll cheer for you too, just as long as it's not against MSU! 


GO GREEN!
GO WHITE!
SPARTANS RULE  :rock:


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

:rbanana: The SYRACUSE ORANGEMEN:bbanana: 

Also the Michigan Wolverines and the Hofstra Flying Dutchmen(Who I refuse to acknowledge as the Hofstra Pride).


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

When will Michigan be allowed in the NCAA tourney again?


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

The NCAA hasn't put any addition punishments on to the selfimposed ones as of yet, so UMich could be in it next year. Of course they still have to actually make they tournament and avoid any 0-7 starts to the season.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DIRKFAN28</b>!
> Spartans, of course! But i have respect for other michigan teams. And if your in the Big Ten maybe i'll cheer for you too, just as long as it's not against MSU!
> 
> 
> ...


My feelings exactly!
Other DI Michigan teams I like:

Michigan
Eastern Michigan
Central Michigan
University of Detroit

DII or below:
Ferris State (heart breaking hockey loss last night :no: :heart: )
Northern Michigan
Western Michigan


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i think u guys no what team i like but anyways i am a die hard syracuse orangemen fan..GO CUSE!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> i think u guys no what team i like but anyways i am a die hard syracuse orangemen fan..GO CUSE!


I noticed that since your avatar is always a pic of Carmelo Anthony


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Florida Gators.:yes:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

MICHIGAN STATE SPARTANS!!!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Am I the only UConn fan here?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Terrapin Fan here*

also knows as the Turds, Twerps, and twats and other affectionate names. 


Fridge and GW are the best coaching tandem in all of college sports.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Oregon is by far and away my fv College Basketball team,but since they haven't been in the top tier for a long time I have a few secondary teams I regulary choose for.

Michigan State
UConn
Kentcuky
North Carolina


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Am I the only UConn fan here?


As you can see from my list...no:yes:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DmoneyH3_GoBlazers</b>!
> 
> 
> As you can see from my list...no:yes:


Sweet, I hope Okafor and Gordon stay


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I root for the Syracuse Orangemen.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

disappoiting yr. this yr. MIZ-ZOU!!! MIZ-ZOU MIZ-ZOU!!!!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> disappoiting yr. this yr. MIZ-ZOU!!! MIZ-ZOU MIZ-ZOU!!!!


Mizzou is a pretty good team, but I just don't like Ricky Clemons


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois Fighting Illini :rock:


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

Michigan State,Syracuse,Michigan


----------

